# Can chi's catch colds from humans?



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm really worried that Hector might catch my streaming cold. I started feeling ill last night and today I'm sneezing non-stop. I was cuddling Hector for hours last evening so he was very close to me - can they catch it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No.

They are some zoonotic diseases that can pass between species but a human can't pass a cold along to a dog.

They can get some upper respiratory infections that can mimic a cold, but it is not the same virus.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> No.
> 
> They are some zoonotic diseases that can pass between species but a human can't pass a cold along to a dog.
> 
> They can get some upper respiratory infections that can mimic a cold, but it is not the same virus.


Thank you so much for this information. That's so reassuring to know.


----------

